# Devil exorcisms



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yesterday twas finally time to get out and exorcise those red legged winged Devils that have been uninterubtedly haunting my dreams since last February. Happy to report that Bishop Benelli has been living right and was on his game. We put up 3 separate coveys with 7 total flushes. I took shots at 5 birds putting lead into 4 of them. Another member of our party put lead into 2 birds. While todays exorcism was succesful, it's pretty clear by now that success in this war is fleeting and yet another battle is a brewing.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Awesome pictures!! Good job on the birds!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Good job on the devil birds .


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

"What an excellent day for an exorcism."


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

That's awesome, Great pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Awesome! Looks like a great day to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go. 

Great pictures!
.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome!


----------

